# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Captain Dominate's Contest Log Prop/NNP/Var

## Random

Ok guys here we go again..Its day 3 of my contest prep and so far things are goin great! I started this diet 8 weeks out and Im more motivated than ever to get in the best shape of my life...traditionally this isnt the best way to start a contest prep but ive been off from all training for 12 days prior for a wedding and honeymoon--but i wouldnt trade it for anything...I kept all of my gains from my Anavar cycle about a month ago and even though i was off from training i still maintained my weight and didnt lose any size...This is my 3rd real cycle as one had to be cut short after 3.5 wks. I started this contest prep at ~180lbs and about 8.5% Bodyfat. Before i started i did 8 sessions of cardio and was able to lose a little fat and some water before i started. I can lose weight like theres no tomorrow! so this time im going to try and monitor my cardio. Right now im doin cardio every other day to start. My contest cycle consists of Test Prop 700mg per wk, Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 400mg per wk, and i will finish the prep with Anavar at 60-80mg per day. i am taking a multi vitamin, niacin, cholesterol support formula,ephedra caffeine formula, creatine, whey protein blend,saw palmetto, dutasteride ED, vitamin C and E, Liver Detox Formula, Letro at .25-.5mg ED, B6 and 150mg per day and branch chain aminos. I do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I will post my diet later along with my lifts for each day. I started out pretty weak after being off for 12 days but i am Very confident that i will still be able to put on muscle during this diet even though my carbs are much lower. For the most part i will record the first 2 exercises during my lifts since those are my power exercises in which im strongest. Take care guys and ill post pics from Day1 along with my diet and routine.

----------


## Random

Heres my diet plan for the first part of the diet

Meal 1 1/4 cup of brown rice or grits and protein shake

Meal 2 Egg whites or shake

Meal 3 Grits and 1 scoop of protein

Meal 4 Post workout shake 

Meal 5 Steak and brown rice

Meal 6 Protein shake or egg whites with 1/4 cup of brown rice

Meal 7 Casein shake

----------


## Random

Heres Day 1 Chest---(12 days off before) incline press--185lbx8, 175x8dropset with 155lb 
dumbells rest pause reps 60lb x 10 reps 2 sets
flys incline and flat 30lbx10reps
pec dec

----------


## Random

Day2 Back--T-bar rows using 25lb plates 195x12 reps 
170x12 reps , 170x 12 reps 1.5 minute rests
pull ups 3x12 1 minute rests
close grip pulldowns 135lbsx10 reps 3 sets
machine rows 150lbx 10 reps superset with machine pullovers

----------


## Random

Heres todays workout...im still pretty weak from the time off...just waiting for everything to kick in..the ephedra is keeping my energy way up tho...

Day3 Shoulders and tris--military press 135x10 reps 2 sets 145lbx 7 reps
laterals 3 sets 25lb x 10 reps and 30lbx10reps
cable laterals 2x12 reps

Tris , rope pushdowns 140lbx12 reps 1 minute rests
1 arm overheads 25lbx 10reps
bench dips 70lb plate x 15/20 reps

----------


## FranKieC

good luck bro but aren't yo going a little overboard with the shakes? You should be taking in more whole protien and utilize the shakes for faster absorbtion i.e pwo

Also where are the fats in the diet? Maybe you have experimented and this is what works for you but I was just curious

----------


## Random

Thanks man....oh yea i forgot to include the fats..yea im taking in enough and i include at least 28g of fat from o m e g a 3, 6, and 9....for the most part i have 4 solid meals and 3 shakes...for some reason i maintain more mass when i have plenty of shakes...but as the diet progresses i have more whole food from the hunger...

----------


## mwolffey

looking good captain

----------


## IBdmfkr

Agreed, drop the shakes except PWO. What weight class? First comp?

----------


## *Alex*

agreed on the shakes! I love to eat whole food so i only drink 2 shakes a day. 1 in the moring and 1 PWO. i'll be following this thread! good luck bro. P.s. you look like a tree stump! SOLID!

----------


## mwolffey

personally i think the shakes are fine bro... i try to get whole food as much as possible precontest, but you are fine with the shakes, in my experience it does not make as much of a difference(at least for me) especially when you are eating 7-8 meals a day...even if you do have shakes, aminos should always be in your system with that many meals...you are good imo bro...train hard

----------


## Random

LOL Thanks Alex!....yea im gonna try and eat more whole food..after all i do love eating as most bodybuilders do!...This will be my third competition, i will make middleweight class....not really sure what im gonna come in at since this is my first show using anabolics...but im PUMPED!....after the training break i took today off and i hit biceps tomorrow and legs on saturday...today i just feel ruined! im so sore all over! but thats part of the game....

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Heres my diet plan for the first part of the diet
> 
> Meal 1 1/4 cup of brown rice or grits and protein shake
> 
> Meal 2 Egg whites or shake
> 
> Meal 3 Grits and 1 scoop of protein
> 
> Meal 4 Post workout shake 
> ...


 

I think the shakes in meals 1 2 3 4 6 can be avoided. I like the the pro/carb.. minimal fat concept for contest dieting.. and dieting period  :Thumps Up:  

are you macros calculated on your LBM or perceived contest weight?

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Its day 3 of my contest prep





> My contest cycle consists of Test Prop 700mg per wk, Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 400mg per wk, and i will finish the prep with Anavar at 60-80mg per day.


Start the masteron asap as suggested.. 




> I do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.


Allow an 8-hour window at least between the time you do cardio and the time you lift... so that the cardio doesn't affect your strength




> I will post my diet later along with my lifts for each day. I started out pretty weak after being off for 12 days but i am Very confident that i will still be able to put on muscle during this diet even though my carbs are much lower. *For the most part i will record the first 2 exercises during my lifts since those are my power exercises in which im strongest.* Take care guys and ill post pics from Day1 along with my diet and routine.


Record all your lifts man.. when you reflect on it during latter preps it'll go a long way

Good luck.. hit me up anytime

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Also where are the fats in the diet*? Maybe you have experimented and this is what works for you but I was just curious


Looks like enough imo.

People overdo the added fats component.

The most i'd suggest is a couple grams of EFAs with the casein pre-bed shake.

But it isn't a necessity imo.. not if he's taking protein.

He's sure to get a couple grams per meal s a byproduct of protein foods ingestion.. even if it's 'lean' protein.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Agreed, *drop the shakes except PWO*. What weight class? First comp?


I'd say drop the shakes.. including pwo. Whole food has higher thermic action.. which is very important while cutting.

Keep the casein shake

Nark

----------


## Random

> I like the the pro/carb.. minimal fat concept for contest dieting.. and dieting period


Yea im gonna do this method....i will record all lifts as well too!.....

[QUOTE][Originally Posted by FranKieC

Also where are the fats in the diet? Maybe you have experimented and this is what works for you but I was just curious/QUOTE]

Currently i am getting fats from 1/2 slice of low fat cheese per day, 28 total grams of fat from O m e g a fatty acids, and 1 tablespoon of light vegetable spread, along with the natural fat in 1 steak....(i will record my exact total fat one of these days...)

----------


## Random

Also...today is my first carb day....im trying some new things this contest...is veggie pasta acceptable? i dont think its that high in GI index....

----------


## Random

Thanks again Nark for all the help and suggestions....

----------


## FranKieC

Stil with ya bro... Good luck

----------


## Random

Thanks FrankieC!!

----------


## Random

Just got back from Bicep day and it was pretty good! I can feel the prop kicking in...not much strength yet but the vascularity was crazy and my skin is starting to feel really tight! I am down a couple pounds and starting to fill in again, should look better in a couple days when i take pics (today is carb day) I am about 178 right now....heres what i did today


Day 4 Biceps

barbell curls--95lbx 12 reps
115x10 reps
105x10reps
95x12 reps

incline curls with 1 minute rests--35lbs x 10 reps 2 sets
preacher curls 65lbx15reps
75lbx10 reps
65lbx10reps
alternate dumbell curls 35lb x 10 reps 2 sets
machine preachers 2 sets 70lbx 10reps
1 arm cable curls 2 sets with 25lbx20 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Dang man yo've got a nice shape.  :Thumps Up:  



Wait.. what was the question again?  :Don't know:

----------


## Random

Hey Thanks again Nark!

----------


## Random

Heres yesterdays workout...i know the prop is kickin in cuz theres no way i should be able to do this after 3 wks off...

legs----front squats 135x12 reps 175x10 reps 205x 8 reps
squats--155lbx10 reps 185x10reps
leg press 2 sets 400lbs12 reps 1 minute rests
close stance leg press 2sets 400lbx12 reps

stiff leg deadlifts 115lbx12 reps, 165lbx12 reps, 115lbx20reps

calves standing superset with seated calf raises

----------


## mwolffey

looking sick bro...you have great ams too bro

----------


## Random

Hey Thanks Mwolffey!...gonna hit chest later strength should be up...ill post the workout after...

----------


## stayinstacked

listen man, you have excellent shape and from what I can see you look to have great genetics. You look awesome as it is, but if you drop all those damn shakes and replace w/ chicken breasts you will be chizzled out of stone bro!! Just do one shake PWO

----------


## IBdmfkr

Agreed, you rely on supplementing too much. When I changed this in my diet, my physique started taking new shape.

----------


## mwolffey

> listen man, you have excellent shape and from what I can see you look to have great genetics. You look awesome as it is, but if you drop all those damn shakes and replace w/ chicken breasts you will be chizzled out of stone bro!! Just do one shake PWO



this has been discussed before in another thread....but if it works fo him then hey...it works good for me too, its a personal thing imo....and i do agree whole food is best, but in my experience the shakes arent gonna hurt him that much....however it might be good to drop any lactose shakes and switch to soy the last few weeks in order to avoid milk sugar :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Random

Stayinstacked 


> Agreed, you rely on supplementing too much. When I changed this in my diet, my physique started taking new shape.
> __________________


hey man i guess the only real reason ive included some shakes during contest prep simply was to control my cholesterol better...by avoiding alot of meat, ive never checked my cholesterol after a contest so i have no gauge to read as to whether my cholesterol rose or dropped during the diet...what do you guys think? I want to be in this for the long run so cholesterol does play some factor to me...and guys seriously thanks for the help and support!

----------


## Random

Heres the chest workout from wk 2....i definitely had more endurance but man i felt weak, then again there are several factors...i did wake up 3 hours earlier than i usually do to get cardio in, lift, then personal train, and i was only able to get 20g of carbs before this lift...also since week 2 started i have dropped my carbs from 180g per day to 150-160g......

Wk 2--chest barbell incline--185lbx 8 reps, 175lbsx 10 reps, 155lbx10 reps (increased endurance and pump)
incline dumbell-- rest pause 60lb 2 sets of 10 reps
flat flys 30lbx 10 superset with cable cross overs


this is the first time ive used any anabolics during contest prep...i know its only day 10 but man i felt pretty weak today, and im running more test than i ever have before...but hey i guess thats part of the diet...i think itll be better next wk.....ive never had trouble maintaining muscle while dieting so i figured at the least id be able to possibly put on some muscle during this prep...time will tell....

----------


## Random

Also Guys...whats the science behind looking harder and better overall while on whole food? Is it simply the body absorbs it better than whey?

----------


## Random

Mwolffey


> however it might be good to drop any lactose shakes and switch to soy the last few weeks in order to avoid milk sugar


Yea good call on that man...ive always dropped lactose shakes 2-3 wks out and just used products like Isopure and Nectar which have zero carbs, sugar, and lactose....

----------


## Random

Bump please on the questions above...also Mods should this thread be moved to "Competitive Bodybuilding"?....

----------


## Random

Ok Guys, i changed up my diet the past couple days...(still waiting to hear some input on the questions above too)

also Mods could you move this thread to "Competitive Bodybuilding" please..i figure ill get more discussion and ideas there...

Heres my diet plan

Meal 1 after cardio---grits BCAA

Meal 2 Brn rice/shake --post workout

Meal 3 Chicken

Meal 4 Beef with Zuchinni, and some carrots

Meal 5 Steak and long grain rice

Meal 6 Chicken plus flax oil

Meal 7 Chicken and steak with rice

Meal 8 Protein shake with flax oil

----------


## Random

Here are 2 workouts from later this wk also...arms day was great...im starting to get much harder in appearance...and also have more endurance...

Shoulders --military 95lbx8 reps/135lbx10reps/155lbx7 reps
side laterals 20lbx12 reps/25lbx10reps/30lbx10reps
cable side laterals 25lbx12 reps 2 sets in front and in back of torso
front raises 25lb 2 setsx 12 reps

Arms--barbell curls superset with rope pushdowns 3 sets curls 95x12 reps ---rope pushdowns 150lbx12 reps
105x10 reps
105xl10 reps
preacher curls superset with 1 arm overhead extensions 3 sets 75lbx10-12 reps ----25-30lbx12 reps
dumbell curls superset with reverse pushdowns-----3 sets 40lbx 8-10 reps----140lbx 12 reps
2 arm cable curls superset with 1 arm reverse pushdowns-----3 sets 45lbx12 reps----40lbx 12reps

----------


## timtim

your posing needs work. do you have someone at your gym you can work with? your hiding alot of muscle in a few and bringing out your weaknesses in some others. if you get that down and continue to lean out as you are you'll do real good. at least you'll present real well, cant tell how you'll be judged though.

----------


## Random

Timtim...please be more specific....ive been told my many that my posing Routines are great...but that doesnt mean my mandatory shots are up to par...like you said...ive tried to taylor them through the years to present myself best...but please if you have any ideas please share....

----------


## timtim

its hard to type about because i cant look at the pics but i'll throw out a few suggestions. you look great but it seems your arms are far ahead of your torso and thighs to calves it's the same. 

side tri: your arm is huge but your hiding your obliques and shoulder. pulling the arm back alittle more and slightly turning your torso forward. rolls the shoulder more creating more seperation and allows the stomach and brachialis to pop more.

back lat spread: way too rounded

front double bi: legs are seperated, pull them together. your back isnt pushed out as far as it can go because your arms are up too high and forward. pulling the elbow back and down more will create more lat space.

most muscular: arms are too far forward, bent over alittle too much, and not giving the traps a full height contraction.

you look great for where you are timing wise. i think the bigger issue might be the fact that your arms are huge against your torso and your thighs are so much bigger than your calves. fine tuning these imbalances over the next few years will be fun and allow you to really focus on specific areas of the muscles, where there are weak spots. awesome work and good luck with the competition. i think you'll do really well.

----------


## Random

thanks man, ill try and modify some of these for next wks pics.....

----------


## Random

Its week 3 now and my carbs are now at 110-115carbs every day with a carb up day every 5 days....i have some small cravings now just for some sweets but theres no worries, i've never cheated on my diet and i never will...at this point i have stopped the NPP and started to see where im at condition wise....At this point every workout Is Better than the last! I just keep getting harder and losing more fat gradually...i upped my cardio too from 35minutes to 40 minutes....i will just run the prop 100mg ED till wk 6 then i will most likely be starting masteron at 350mg per wk and cruise to the show....more pics coming on sunday....im out guys

----------


## Random

Heres the workouts so far from wk 3

wk3 --chest...one of the best workouts ever, felt strongth and pumps are insane along with hardness

incline dumbells--70lbx12 reps, 75x12 reps, 80x 10 reps superset with 55lb rest pause 6 reps
flat flys 3 sets 35lbx 12 reps
incine hammer 160-lb 3 sets x 10-12 reps
cable crossovers 4 sets ---2 sets of lower pulley 2 sets high pulley 12 reps each

Back--pull ups 1 minute rests wide grip 2 sets...x15, 12
close grip-2 sets x10 reps
stiff leg deadlifts--135lbx12 reps, 175x10 reps, 195x10 reps, 195x 8 reps
barbell rows 4 sets 155lbx10-12 reps
seated rows 3 sets 140lbx 12 reps, 150lbx10 reps, 150lbx 10 reps
calves..3 sets superset 100lbx16 reps...no weightx16 reps, floor calve raises..x16 reps

----------


## Brent_G

Lookin great man! Arms are rather large! Calves and chest could use a lil work. But you still get a big thumbup from me !

----------


## Random

Hey Thanks Bro! yea this offseason its all Chest work for me!....

----------


## Random

Today was arms for me...it went great...still maintaining some strength and more cuts are showing...im still 178lb so ive only lost 2 lbs so far while dropping a good amount of bodyfat...hard to believe but i think ive put some size on my triceps as well...just one more day of training this wk..Quads on sunday then next wk ill be about 4 wks out from the show. I might have one more drop in carbs depending on my condition...the lowest i would drop this time is 75g of carbs per day...

----------


## Random

here was todays lift:

Arms--incline close grip--2 sets of 145lbx10 reps
Superset with barbell curls 2 sets 115x8 reps
pushdowns superset with dumbell curls 3 sets 150lbx12 reps/ 40lb dumbells x 8 reps
preacher curls superset with rope pushdowns 3 sets 75lbx10 reps/130lbx12 reps
cable curls 2 arm and single arm superset with reverse pushdowns
5 sets 45lb (cables)x 10 reps/ 40lb x12 reps (reverse pushdowns)

----------


## bigsd67

when you do your side chest you need to close up your arm that is facing the judges. make sure you pull back your shoulder and when closed you can flex your bicep better. Also make sure you are pushing your legs together to create the illusion of thicker thighs. JMO

----------


## Random

Ok bro ill try it for the pics tomorrow...i know in the past i extend my arm a bit to make it look larger but ill try it this way for these pis...thanks for th input man...

----------


## abokeef

Man.......... :Jawdrop:  .......!!??? Donno wut to say. what the hell did u do to ur cheset? Goooooood Luck with ur comp..

----------


## rar1015

Captain...........ive read a lot of your posts and i just wanna say you kick ass. Everytime i look at your threads your progress seems like it keeps getting better. Good job man!!!!

----------


## biglouie250

looking real good man!! i feel sorry for the others in that comp based soley on how well you progress so quickly! youve got some wicked pipes with some damn good peaks on the bi's bro!!! legs looking thick and cut as well!!! overall awesome!!

----------


## Random

Abokeef, Rar1015m and Biglouie...Thanks so much guys for the great support! Im goin to hit quads now...ill keep posting and updating this as much as possible...later guys

----------


## Random

Just got back from quads...it was great especially after carb day! currently im carbing up every 5 days now and i think ill keep it like that until the show next month...since i upped my cardio i dont think ill need to drop carbs anymore...at least i hope not!...here was todays workout...overall it felt great and i felt much stronger than last quad workout too....Im currently 178lb so ive only lost 2 lbs really and maybe put on some muscle...either way it seems like im almost where i need to be...

Quads--front squats--185lbx10 reps, 205x8 reps, 225x8 reps, 185, 7 reps
squats 1 minute rests 3 sets of 155lbx10 reps
3 sets of walking lunges 25lb dumbellsx10 reps
3 sets of singel leg presses 145lbx10 reps
leg extensions 1 set till failure...30 reps 100lb

standing calves superset with calf raises with no weight, and floor calf raises, 100lbx 20 reps/20/20

----------


## Random

Chest went awesome today! probably cuz carb up day was 2 days ago...i felt very strong and was definitely stonger than last wk....im get some crazy weird cravings now! almost 4 wks left! Im craving a massive bowl of hot granola and i never eat granola! i saw a picture of granola and now i want it! that and 12 glazed krispy kremes! but im focused, id never cheat on my diet...here was todays chest workout and ill get some pics from today later too...

incline barbell press--185x8 reps, 205x7 reps, 225x3 reps
super wide flat barbell press-155lbx15 reps, 165lbx12 reps, 205x7 reps
hammer incline machine...1 sets of 150lbx15 reps, 1 set of 200lbx9 reps
flat flys superset with cable flys 2 sets 30lb dumbells x10 reps x 40lb cable flys x10reps

----------


## abokeef

Frekin P.I.M.P

----------


## mwolffey

captain, you keep looking better and better....you look fll as hell bro.....keep up the good work, you will be there in no time brother

----------


## Random

Thanks bros! Im so focused right now! almost halfway done with the diet! more pics coming this saturday or sunday....heres my current diet in case i didnt post it...and by the way, the whole food is working great! and keeping my hunger in check too

Meal 1 grits and shake post cardio

Meal 2 Chicken 1/4 cup rice

Meal 3 Steak and 1/4 cup brn rice post workout

Meal 4 chicken

Meal 5 chicken 1/4 cup rice

Meal 6 Egg whites with zucchinni

Meal 7 Casein or Chicken with Flax

----------


## IBdmfkr

How many wks out Cap-D? Little less than 4wks now?

----------


## Random

Hey man...this saturday it will be 4 wks out!!! im getting so focused! Back day was great and strength is definitely up...just gonna keep hitting it hard every day and everything should go fine! here was todays workout

Back--pull ups--2 wide 15 reps, 12 reps, 2 close grip, 12 reps, 12 reps
stiff leg dead lifts--4 sets, 185x10reps, 205x10 reps, 225x8 reps, 185x20 reps
barbell rows-135x15 reps, 155lbx10 reps, 155lbx 10 reps, 135lbx15 reps
t-bar rows--35lb plates 3 plates--2 sets x15 reps

----------


## Random

Here was todays workout...still getting more cut every day and workouts keep getting better and better...4 wks out as of today...ill take pics tomorrow morning then post them asap....

Arms--straight bar barbell curls superset with rope cables....
95lbx12 reps/115x8 reps/95x12 reps, 95lbx 12 reps--cables 140lbx12 reps, 140lbx12 reps, 150lbx12 reps
close grip EZ bar curls superset with 1 arm overhead extensions
3 sets 80lbx12 reps---30lb dumbellsx 10 reps
reverse incline EZ bar curls superset with bench dips
60lbx15 reps 3 sets---bench dips 3 sets with 35lb plate 20 reps each
close grip bench press superset with single arm preachers
155lbx12 reps, 155lbx 12 reps, 185lbx 12 reps-----30lb dumbells 3 setsx12 reps
single arm cable curls superset with single arm reverse pressdowns
3 sets 30lb curls/ 3 sets 40lb reverse cables

----------


## spound

You lookk good man and are tightening up really nice, but I agree with some of the others that your posing needs some real work. I am not bashing you just trying to help out. DO you have someone who could work with you on posing?? Its kinda hard to type things out for every pose

----------


## Random

Thanks man! The problem is that i dont know anyone really around here where im living that could do of much help...i know a personal trainer who has worked with several bodybuilders and says he could help but he also charges at least $60 an hour and im not sure if hes trying to help me or trying to help his wallet....

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

LOOKING GREAT bro.....keep goin!! It aint long now--under 4 weeks to go.Keep it up. My bro did a show last year & the posing was the hardest part he said...music & a routine that flows nicely. he didnt really know any"good" posers from his gym so his wifes girlfriend is a dance choreographer(sp?) & put his posing to his music & it worked out great...just an idea. also BB.com has some video links for posing

----------


## spound

> Thanks man! The problem is that i dont know anyone really around here where im living that could do of much help...i know a personal trainer who has worked with several bodybuilders and says he could help but he also charges at least $60 an hour and im not sure if hes trying to help me or trying to help his wallet....


I am busy most of the night, about to head to the gym for my PM cardio, but I will try to help you out some tomorrow bro. You still got time

----------


## Random

Thanks again Spound and Getnjackked! Yea the thing is im actually a very good poser to music and routine...i usually do a lee priest, david henry -type routine...that flows...but its my mandatory shots that need practice...i started posing more tonight and will continue posing for 20-30 minutes every day till the show....talk to you later guys...

----------


## Carlos_E

> Thanks man! The problem is that i dont know anyone really around here where im living that could do of much help...i know a personal trainer who has worked with several bodybuilders and says he could help but he also charges at least $60 an hour and im not sure if hes trying to help me or trying to help his wallet....


IMO it's worth the money. Can you afford once or twice a week? Bring a camcorder. That way you can watch the corrects he makes and practice your posing in a mirror.

----------


## Random

Carlos...man i wish i could, honestly me and my wife are Dead broke right now and theres room for maybe 2 sessions in the next 4 wks, im talking living paycheck to paycheck, but hey thats part of the game sometimes, it hasnt slowed me down one bit tho...great idea on the camcorder man, ill see if i can meet with him this wk...thanks man

----------


## Random

Hey guys...just some small updates on the log...i will be stopping the test prop in a couple days then begin using masteron 350mg per wk, and i will run that up to the day of the show.....i also increased my cardio from 50 minutes to 60 minutes now 5-6 days a wk... i figure if i have the energy for more cardio i might as well...i feel just great right now, my carb up strategies have been working great which keeps me energetic for at least a couple days....I dropped the creatine yesterday too along with some of the steak and chicken sauces which contain extra fat and sodium....other than that im having minimal cravings and looking forward to the big day!...

----------


## Random

Today was quads and calves...im still holding strong but i can definitely feel the weakness comin on...i wish i could carb load tomorrow!!! Anyway ive decided that im going to try using Glycerol for this show during the carb up...i plan on using 40g of it prior to cutting out my water on friday...im goin to test it wednesday when i carb up...ill use 40g with 16 oz of water before bed to see if i tighten up in the morning...hopefully all goes as planned...here was todays workout...

Front squats--185x10 reps, 205lbx8 reps, 225x7 reps, 185x10 reps
Hack Squats 1 minute rests 120lbx 12 reps 3 sets
single leg press--250lbx10 reps 3 sets
standing calf raise superset with no-weight calf raises 30 reps each 3 sets

----------


## Random

Chest today was decent...im carbing up today also and going to try using the Glycerol today and maybe take some shots before and after to see if its effective....here was todays workout

Incline press-155lbx10 reps 185lbx8 reps, 205x 6 reps
incline dumbells 2 sets 70lbx12 reps
hammer decline 200lb 3 setsx15 reps
flat flys superset with cable flys, 30lb, 40lbx10 reps

----------


## Random

Today was back, even after carb-up i was feeling pretty weak, but i got through it...after trying the Glycerol experiment i took some before and after pics..which ill probably post later...i did see some difference in condition but not much as far as fullness or vascularity yet...i will experiment with it again next carb day in 5 days....its hard to tell cuz after the back workout i sweat out some of the water and i did seem to look better...time will tell...here was todays lift

Back- pull ups, 15 reps, 12 reps, close grip, 12 reps, 10 reps
stiff leg deadlifts-135x15 reps, 3 sets of 155x15 reps, 1 minute rests
t bar rows-4 sets, 145lbx12 reps, 185lbx12 reps, 185lbx12 reps, 185lbx 12 reps
Barbell rows, 135lbx15 reps, 155lbx12 reps, 155lbx12 reps

----------


## Random

Well it turns out i got some luck on my side! I got the trainer to work with me for Free! Which will definitely help me since im pretty broke right now! Gonna meet with him saturday to try and clean up my mandatory shots...gtetting close but it still seems so far away...im feeling pretty weak these days....i got shoulders tonight...ill catch up later...and more pics this wkend..

----------


## mwolffey

> Well it turns out i got some luck on my side! I got the trainer to work with me for Free! Which will definitely help me since im pretty broke right now! Gonna meet with him saturday to try and clean up my mandatory shots...gtetting close but it still seems so far away...im feeling pretty weak these days....i got shoulders tonight...ill catch up later...and more pics this wkend..



i have a similar situation with a trainer...free is good :Wink/Grin:  ...keep it up bro, and im interested to see pics

----------


## Random

Hey thanks man! Yea today i got a dollar raise at my job too! Things are starting to turn around!!! Ill get pics up this wkend for sure...

----------


## Random

Todays lift..

Shoulders-dumbell press 55lbx12 reps, 65lbx10 reps, 70lbx10 reps 
all sets here are 1 minute rests 
barbell front raises 65lbx10 reps 4 sets
laterals 4 sets 20lbx12 reps
cable laterals 2 sets 20lbx10 reps

----------


## Smart-tony

Your looking nice and lean,the only thing that you will need to do is practice your manditory's poses.Great work.

----------


## Random

Hey Thanks Smart tony...im working with a trainer this wkend to try and get my mandatory shots down...looking forward to it...taking pics tomorrow morning too and they will be posted tomorrow! stay tuned guys....

----------


## *Narkissos*

Three weeks out.. and coming along nicely.

I know your carb intake is somewhat on the low side (115 gr last i heard)... too low imo.

I think you should bump it to 150 gr.. forego the 'carb-up' since logically you've only just over 2 weeks of training left.. you could hit 150 gr for 9 days.. and 'carb-up' on the 10th.

On cardio, i think you should bump it up to 90 minutes.

60 minutes in the am.. 30 minutes pwo.

On your pics... your condition is ok.. but your posing is horrible honestly (sorry)... you need a lot of adjustments if you are to show off your physique to the best of your ability.

Nark

----------


## Carlos_E

Maybe this will help. It's video clips showing how to get into the mandatory poses.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mark9.htm

Check it out.

----------


## Random

> you could hit 150 gr for 9 days.. and 'carb-up' on the 10th.
> 
> On cardio, i think you should bump it up to 90 minutes.
> 
> 60 minutes in the am.. 30 minutes pwo.


Really man? you dont think i will lose that much muscle depleting for 9 days straight? Well, i hope to improve my posing, i meet with the trainer tomorrow and hopefully we can clean this mess up!....With my work schedule it might be tough doing 2 separate cardio sessions, ....do you think 75-80 minutes in the AM would suffice?

Also, which mandatories need the most work? please list, thanks guys for the help and input...

----------


## Carlos_E

Your quarter turn to the right looks the best but needs to be tweaked Your feet together with your back leg pressing against your hamstring to push it out and make your leg appear bigger. Also twist your right shoulder forward more so you can see your right arm and extend your hand down in front of your crotch.

Needs work
Ab thigh (way off)
front lat spread (heels should be close together toes turned out slight bend in knee flexing quads.)
Side chest (off)
Side tricep (off)
Back relax (way off)
Back double bi (off)
Back lat spread (off)
Most muscular (off. try a crab most muscular to see if it looks better)

----------


## Carlos_E

Check out http://www.flexonline.com/ 

Look at the pros posing. Compare their poses to your pictures and you can see where you're off.

http://www.flexonline.com/news/130#

----------


## Random

Carlos..

thanks man, will do on the quater turn, and front lat...anything else to improve the other shots?

----------


## Carlos_E

Your legs aren't big enough to stand with your feet so far apart. Further apart they appear smaller. The pros can get away with that because their quads are huge.

----------


## Carlos_E

Right side chest 

Back left leg should be straight. Place your right foot at the arch of your left foot your body weight resting on the right leg pushing down flexing the quad. The bend of your right knee fold over your back left knee so they're touching with your back thigh pushing against your hamstring so it appears full. Your upper body should be twisted back more and right arm higher. Your left bicep pushing against your left pec. Flex your left pec and right bicep hard. Also blow out all of the air and flex abs hard.

I hope this make sense. This would be easier if yo had a web cam.

----------


## Random

Hey Carlos..

thanks man ill give it a shot...im posing almost every day now its just tough because NO one around here knows anything about bodybuilding so ive pretty much gotta do it on my own...ive been to many pro shows and have just about every top pro video its just tough when theres no one right there to tell you how to adjust your pose to make it correct...

----------


## Random

Well guys, posing went great today with the trainer and i learned alot of new tips...it helps to have someone right there correcting your mistakes..i learned more about overall judging and getting the angles right, now its time to step up the cardio and try to come in better than i thought i could....cardio is up to 80 minutes AM tomorrow on an empty stomach and i will increase my carbs slightly to 25g more carbs to compensate....with less than 3 wks out im focused and its time to finish strong, thanks again guys for the help and support, ive learned so much already and cant wait to begin another offseason...until tomorrow guys...

----------


## Random

Well today i upped my cardio to 80 minutes in the morning on empty stomach and it went great, i felt great the whole day and i compensated by adding 25g of carbs which was the best thing i could have done at this point. i was stronger on quads than i usually am at this point, heres what i did today...

Quads--leg press, 430lbx15 reps, 610x12 reps, 660lbx12 reps, 660x12reps, 710x10 reps
front squats--185x10 reps, 205x8 reps, 225lbx8 reps
calf superset seated with standing 4 sets in a row

----------


## Random

I cut out eggs a couple days ago and i added a chicken breast instead; i bumped my T3 to 75mcg as well so i added one more whey isolate shake in between meals to try and compensate too....otherwise i will pretty much keep things the same from here on out...i normally increase my sodium on carb up days to help absorb everything quicker and ill continue to do that till the final carb up. I also usually buy the lowest sodium chicken starting 2 wks out (3% for each chicken breast) but i think im just gonna keep things consistent this year and stick with the chicken ive been using...i figure the diuretics will take care of the extra sodium the final wk...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I think you look good for 3 week out, some improvement in the condition is needed but you still have 3 weeks, i agree with Nark on a lot of advice he has given and also Carlos, the posing deffinitly need improvement, like i told you in my PM the carbs are low at 115gm but at this point io would not change much leave them alone and wait for carb load, with some diuretics you will loose most of the water and given 3 weeks you should be good to go...just work on the posing...also do NOT screw around with your sodium any more ,leave it as it is...reduced sodium cause the body to produce aldesterone which is a hormon responsible for holding on to water causing water retention, so do not change in any more...good luck...XXL

----------


## Random

MikeXXl, hey thanks bro for the input and advice, i wont touch my sodium and ill just continue as i have been the last 5 wks, and i will use your diuretic protocol you sent me in the PM..i increased my carbs and cardio and its been going GREAT! i now can function like a normal human being for the most part and im not like a zombie all day now! I dont think ill lose any muscle in the last couple wks as its fairly hard for me to lose muscle as long as im training hard...so i bumped my cardio and im still feeling energetic throughout the day. Ive dramatically improved my posing, thanks guys for the input...i was forgetting very important angles on most of my poses too in that the judges will be looking at me from my feet level so ive adjusted alot of my poses so hopefully well see some improvement in my 2 wks out pics....im still staying full while losing bodyfat as ive only lost 3 pounds since i started this diet...currently im 177lb

----------


## Random

Todays chest workout was great! i was even stronger than last time and im staying full even with the increased cardio..here was the workout today

incline bench--155x8 reps, 205x8 reps, 215lbx7 reps, 185x10 reps
flat dumbells, 2 sets 70lbx10/8 reps
incline hammer 2 sets 190lbx15 reps
cable crossovers --2 drop sets 45lb, 35lbx12 reps each

Well guys i bumped up my dose to 4 tablespoons for last wks carb day and took that with 16oz of water before bed...honestly its tough to really say if it works for me, i can say that i did have an awesome workout but i think it was mostly from carb day that helped get me through quads...i used another 4 tablespoons today 1 hour before my chest workout with some niacin but i didnt have much time to pose after...i was stronger on my workout from last workout but i think it might be the androgens from the masteron kicking in...it might have helped fill me out a bit but i dont think it did anything to make me more vascular...at this point i dont think i will be using it for this years contest however i may use it during the offseason to help stay full and hydrated....i think if its too tough to notice, it probably didnt help me significantly...

----------


## MrMent1on

Hey Bro you look good, you look thick for 177lbs, you must be like 5'6" which is a good look. I have to tell you the pictures look awesome bro, but the poses in those shots I'm hoping your not going to go on stage posing like that. if you have someone around your area that could help you out with posing that would make you look 100% better on stage, posing to so important. I went to a pro my first time on stage and I learned how to pose the correct way. so if you know any pros or even a top amature, then its worth the investment bro. please. bad posing will cost you 1st place. ttyl

----------


## Random

Hey Ment, thanks alot for the kind words man! yea im actually shorter! 5'5! Anyway I met with a trainer last weekend and we improved alot of my mandatory shots and hopefully you guys will see some improvements in the next photos...i wish i had a little more time simply because i dont know anyone around here that can pose correctly or any other bodybuilders that compete that could help me even more these last couple wks...im posing everyday now to try and get some of these shots down, today i also read more about the basic shots and how they should be executed, i will do my best to improve these last couple wks...thank again man

----------


## MrMent1on

> Hey Ment, thanks alot for the kind words man! yea im actually shorter! 5'5! Anyway I met with a trainer last weekend and we improved alot of my mandatory shots and hopefully you guys will see some improvements in the next photos...i wish i had a little more time simply because i dont know anyone around here that can pose correctly or any other bodybuilders that compete that could help me even more these last couple wks...im posing everyday now to try and get some of these shots down, today i also read more about the basic shots and how they should be executed, i will do my best to improve these last couple wks...thank again man


Where are you located, let me see if I know anyone around your area, if you wanna PM me on thats thats fine.

----------


## Random

will do man, thanks

----------


## Random

Well, these days im just getting drained! even with the added carbs, i keep improving condition even though im maintaining my weight at 177...back day was great with a PR on pull-ups (which ive never been good at) here was yesterdays workout...i got shoulders tonight followed by some cardio and posing after a meal, its a rough day for sure, that After a 10 hour day of work to top it off! but thats part of the game...ill be gone for part of the weekend but ill get more pics up this weekend with hopefully some improved posing....later guys

pull-ups, 30 second rests 20 reps, 15 reps, close grip, 15 reps, 13 reps
stiff leg deadlifts 155lbx12 reps, 175lbx12 reps, 205lbx10 reps, 225lbx10reps
barbelll rows 4 sets 155lbx10 reps
machine close grip rows, 1 drop set 150lb, 140lb, 140lbx12 reps each

----------


## doctorherb

Capt., id love to see some new pics to see how your posing is coming along.

----------


## Random

OK guys im getting pics up tomorrow! Its getting close things are so tough right now its simply a mental game...im hangin on guys

----------


## Bigmax

Hang in there man ....like you said its all mental....and its mind over matter.

----------


## timtim

poses look much better. great work so far. 

i was going to say not to do the victory pose also, not that you look bad in it but its a pose for a larger body. everything else looks real solid.

----------


## Random

Hey thanks alot man! yea i wasnt planning on doing the victory pose just did it for sh1ts....

----------


## doctorherb

On the rear double bi, dont lean back so much, Straighten up a lil bit. On the most muscular, dont lock out your legs. Bring your feet a lil closer and slight bend in knee.


Things are looking nice....Progress from last pics!!!!

----------


## Random

Doc..thanks man! ill try and adjust those poses this wk! thanks again

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

looking great bro!!!!! keep going strong!!!! & thanks for all your help w my cycle..going great.. KICK ASS & we'll be looking for the updates..

----------


## Random

Getnjackked...hey no problem man!!! thanks again for the support, things are going great! i feel great, 8 days till i start carbin up!!! heres my current meal schedule, which hasnt really changed, and heres my back workout from today! 

Meal 1 grits and chicken

Meal 2 whey isolate

Meal 3 Chicken and rice

Meal 4 chicken

Meal 5 chicken and rice

Meal 6 PWO Steak and brn rice with zucchinni

Meal 7 chicken and zucchinni

Meal 8 Whey isolate with Flax Oil

my base carbs are 150g per day and on Carb day it ranges from 450-475g of carbs...i cut protein shakes on sunday and i begin aldactone on monday...im not changing up my sodium or depleting much either, i want to make sure im full and maintain my weight, today i weighed 178lb which should be perfect cuz i think ill come in right at 175lb so ill be at the top of the middleweight class...im practicing my routine and posing more and i feel great...i just got a couple more sessions of cardio and training left and im cruising to the show...


Back Day

pull ups--4 sets 20 reps, 20 reps, 16 reps, 15 reps
stiff leg deadlifts 155lbx12 reps, 205lbx10 reps, 205lbx10 reps
barbell rows, 155lbx12 reps, 165lbx12 reps, 175lbx10 reps
T bar rows 2 sets 185lbx12 reps
shrugs 3 sets 225lbx25 reps, 315x20 reps, 275x20 reps

all sets performed with 1 minute rests

----------


## muscle1

Don't worry bout ur weight bro, just come in as well conditioned as you can get and you'll do great!!!

----------


## Random

Yea man im not worried about my weight im just glad ive made improvements from last year....itll be fun im looking forward to it...

----------


## mwolffey

> Yea man im not worried about my weight im just glad ive made improvements from last year....itll be fun im looking forward to it...



looking amazing bro...keep it up, its always good to step on the stage a year later a little better...you are almost there bro, keep it up

----------


## mwolffey

abs and thigh is a damn good pose for you bro

----------


## Random

Mwolffey..thanks alot bro! I cant wait for the show, i try not to get caught up in winning and who else is competing, im just ecstatic on how much ive learned along the way and improved...ive overcome alot of injuries this year and i can say that i trained hard and dieted hard and didnt even consider cheating on my diet...its been straight the whole way through and i got alot of friends going to support me which is always fun...ill keep you guys posted with more pics...

----------


## veryveryquiet

Lookin cut man great job! And you waist is tiny what are your measurments?

----------


## Random

Thanks man! to be honest i dont measure anything!..i pretty much just judge by the mirror....

----------


## skr0w

Are you doing the bodyrock

----------


## Random

Na man its not bodyrock...

----------


## taiboxa

nice thread this my first look at it .. kuz well.. im lazy but anyways
u look pimp bro 
props to u 
but did u ever think maybe ur arms are too big for ur body? lol
maybe its just my eyes

anyways keep up the dedication u got me beat by a long shot

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great job capt.

I've been following and taking the advice as my own lol.. my show is in 7wks..
You look great!

----------


## Carlos_E

> nice thread this my first look at it .. kuz well.. im lazy but anyways
> u look pimp bro 
> props to u 
> but did u ever think maybe ur arms are too big for ur body? lol
> maybe its just my eyes
> 
> anyways keep up the dedication u got me beat by a long shot


His arms are def big. After the show he should ease off arms a bit and let the rest of his body catch.

----------


## FranKieC

Great Job bro!!

You look great

----------


## muscle1

i agree with laying off arms for a good while...i feel i used to have the same problem bout 3 years ago...so what i did was just worked them out every other week, lowered the amount of sets, anything besides trying to get them bigger!! even if captain did lose a little but of size on them it would help out his proportions and make his torso look a lot better

----------


## IBdmfkr

Capt. how'd you like the compounds? Thinking of doing the same thing with a twist  :Wink:  Well winny+tren also lol..

Looks like it did you well. How'd your strength LBM increase etc while on low calorie diet?

----------


## Random

Seriously guys, thanks so much!!! Taibox, IBD, Carlos, Frank , muscle1 thanks bros, it means alot this close to the show to get this support, Every day is a challenge now almost 1 wk out and im just fighting to keep getting better...i get slightly more cut every 2 days or so and things are really coming in now...just posing really hard now every night... workouts are the best ever, and im feeling pretty dam good overall.....i CANT WAIT for next wk and for offseason to begin, its ALL CHEST and legs this year guys, I feel my legs are my best bodypart currently i just really need to hit em even harder this year to get that thickness--once i get the size and thickness they will be ridiculous...and my chest needs the same...

As far as the chems, this has been my first contest using any chems of any kind so im very impressed in the fact that i used so little. Ive been bodybulding seriously for 7 years and training for a little over 8 years and its really starting to pay off. Im very satisfied with what ive been able to do naturally as well, i only used prop and masteron for this show...i cut the NPP after 10 or 11 days which i considered worthless, i really like to keep it simple when it comes to chems, i like to make sure im doin everything healthy and eventually ill get into more stuff when i get the funds to back it up....i know for next contest it will be nearly the same, probably

prop the whole way, and some masteron at the end and maybe some primo if i can afford it...

As far as LBM i know i put on muscle because ive only lost 2-3 lbs, i started the diet at 180lb and today im 177 so life is great! as far as strength goes it was pretty decent for me, i use dutasteride all year long so my strength definitely takes a hit there, but thats my chosen route for now, i want to keep my hair for a while and only plan on using light chems for now.....

i also need to get a corner of helpers together to help my posing and diet strategies too, well anyway, ill start the diuretics on monday and keep posting pics every day guys.....thanks again for all the help and support guys

----------


## muscle1

your goin 2 do great captain, and yes, you do have awesome legs!!

----------


## Random

Muscle1 i really hope so man, im just staying positive and making sure my confidence stays high on the day of the show...i really got screwed in my first show and should have won the overall, and last year i didnt really get any good call-outs, i was off a little last year but i still had proportions and size and still was out of the runnin...this year im knocking on the door and letting em know that im hungry and i want respect this year....time will tell, im staying positive and just thankful i got the support, advice, and critique of the guys on here....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Looking Good Bro, just POSE, POSE, POSE...once the water leaves you'll be good to go...XXL

----------


## Random

Thanks ALOT MikeXXL...many pics coming this wk....

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

CAPT-- You looking awesome. love your attitude & positive approach to everything.You have helped me with my cycle (going great by the way) & your posts & updates & pics are great...HARDCORE for a few more weeks bro!!! We're all watchin..

----------


## Random

Getnjakked dude im Glad your cycle is going great, i figured it would! thanks alot for all the support, just got 1 wk to go, this is the toughest part for me...today i went out and got all my junk food for after the show with my wife !! LOL i think she was embarrassed at the checkout line cuz it was all sweets!!! Things are going awesome guys, tomorrow i take pics first thing in the morning and i should be carbed up well since im carbing up today....i cut protein shakes out today so now its all steak and chicken for me the rest of the week, its funny how zucchinni something ive never eaten has become the best part of my day!!!!! Pics will be up tomorrow gentlemen...i will continue to post as many pics as i can of the carb up etc...later boys

----------


## *Narkissos*

> tomorrow i take pics first thing in the morning


Looking foward to it  :Thumps Up:

----------


## muscle1

as a rule of thumb i use on the front relaxed, i try and make sure i can touch or just about touch my hips with my thumbs, try it out and see if you like it any better captain...

----------


## timtim

good luck. keep working hard. its showing.

----------


## doctorherb

Looking good capt.....We need to now work on foot placement...you shouldnt have your legs locked out and place your feet a lil closer and turn your toes outward a tad..(see pic) on your rear shots, i think you should turn your heel in a lil (see my avy for an idea of what im saying)....Foot placement is important in EVERY pose cuz it can impact the appearance of your physique BIG TIME...

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking good capt.....We need to now work on foot placement...you shouldnt have your legs locked out and place your feet a lil closer and turn your toes outward a tad..(see pic) on your rear shots, i think you should turn your heel in a lil (see my avy for an idea of what im saying)....Foot placement is important in EVERY pose cuz it can impact the appearance of your physique BIG TIME...


Yes Bro your foot placement makes your pose. do as Doc says look at his picture i nhis avatar and make sure all your rear shots your feet are placed just like his, rear foot should be slightly turned out (heels in) an dfront foot should also be slightly turned outward the reason is to show your sweep from the rear making your legs appear bigger. doc's picture is a perfect example.

----------


## Random

Thanks gentlemen, ill re-do these poses tomorrow or the next day and post pics again for critique, thanks guys....

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Looking good capt.....We need to now work on foot placement...you shouldnt have your legs locked out and place your feet a lil closer and turn your toes outward a tad..(see pic) on your rear shots, i think you should turn your heel in a lil (see my avy for an idea of what im saying)....Foot placement is important in EVERY pose cuz it can impact the appearance of your physique BIG TIME...


ditto!

----------


## biglouie250

i dont think ive ever seen 179.5 lbs look better. feel bad for the others in the contest. looks like its a fight for 2nd!

----------


## Random

BigLouie...thanks man, thats one of the best compliments ive ever gotten, means alot bro, ill post some poses tomorrow with better foot placement....later guys

----------


## biglouie250

> BigLouie...thanks man, thats one of the best compliments ive ever gotten, means alot bro, ill post some poses tomorrow with better foot placement....later guys



hey man, its well deserved! you put tons of hours into training and eating properly. i know if i got down to 179lbs from 200lbs i wouldnt look like that. your legs and arms are massive and ripped. i see in your profile that your short, me being 6' i think id have to be around 235lbs to have comparable muscle mass. I mean thats a ton of muscle you have on that frame!

----------


## Random

BigLouie THANKS again man! i remember when i used to stress out on measurements and now im just glad that ive forgotten all about that and its all in the mirror and the illusions to get that symmetrical look, honestly i cant wait for monday when i start to hammer chest this offseason, im just so focused on improving that im not gonna leave any time to waste....talk to you later guys...

----------


## Big Broker 1

looking great.....keep up the hard work....

----------


## Random

Thanks bro! Almost done with today then i begin my carb-up tomorrow Thanks God! the cravings are awful these days! But im ready and focused....itll be fun...

----------


## mwolffey

> Alright guys, i adjusted my back double bicep as some members suggested, and i agree it does look better like this...we'll see what you guys think....i began my carb-up this morning after my circuit training but i still feel weak and like crap usually until the afternoon, today i will take in 300g of carbs with my usual sources from brown rice, long grain rice, and veggie pasta....then tomorrow i will go to about 450g and friday maybe 350-400g of carbs...




much better CD

----------


## Random

Thanks Mwolffey! crazy how much foot placement makes a difference...i have a new sense of confidence....getting close! more pics coming too!

----------


## RailZ

Looking good bro!! Keep it up..

----------


## Random

Thanks man! im starting to feel better now that CARDIO IS OVER!!!! and the carbs are hittin my system and giving me more energy...tomorrow should be a good day again, i started pounding the water down on tues too, today is 3 gallons of water for me and 3.5 tomorrow....

----------


## *Alex*

> Thanks man! im starting to feel better now that CARDIO IS OVER!!!! and the carbs are hittin my system and giving me more energy...tomorrow should be a good day again, i started pounding the water down on tues too, today is 3 gallons of water for me and 3.5 tomorrow....


i cant wait to see comp pix. dude you look great.

----------


## timtim

good luck capt. your arms and legs should be hard to beat. back pose looks solid now too. showing off your power points.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Alright guys, i adjusted my back double bicep as some members suggested, and i agree it does look better like this...we'll see what you guys think....i began my carb-up this morning after my circuit training but i still feel weak and like crap usually until the afternoon, today i will take in 300g of carbs with my usual sources from brown rice, long grain rice, and veggie pasta....then tomorrow i will go to about 450g and friday maybe 350-400g of carbs...


Thats a world of a difference, just keep working at it. remember turn both feet at a 45 degree angle and bend your knees, sit on it. so you can see the sweeps from the rear.

----------


## Random

Hey Thanks a bunch guys! Yea im feeling pretty good coming into this contest! Ive learned alot and cant wait to continue to learn even more, thats the best thing about this sport....You guys have been great! Very supportive and Helpful..Cant wait to fill out and get a good pump going and then my shots will improve greatly since im depleted in those shots...

----------


## Random

Ok guys, it sucks being this close to contest but let me give you a story..and yes its ok to laugh on this one!!!!

might be a stupid question, but yesterday i noticed that with increasing my fluid intake along with possibly too much zucchinni i was having some horribly rancid gas, no joke, like un-natural smelling it was so bad, i was wondering because zucchinni does have potassium in small amounts, what would cause this? i know with aldactone im not supposed to add any potassium into my regimen, im confused cuz it happened tonight too almost 5-10 minutes after i ate some zucchinni with a steak...just to update too, the last 3 meals as of today, im talking like 2-3 minutes after the meal it happens, my stomach feels weird and then it hits, just horribly army-killing gas like never before(even though its the same food ive been having all along) i really think its the aldactone...within 2-3 minutes...im kinda freaked out cuz i got 8-9 meals to take down tomorrow, should i take digestive enzymes? whats goin on!? 

OK so i finally figured it out: Unfortunately Thiazide Diuretics can cause gas from lack of sodium...i cut my water tonight at 8pm and im currently using 100mg of aldactone per day...the question is...

Can i add more sodium tomorrow for my carb load and will it affect my condition at all since ive already cut my water? Will adding sodium cut this horrible problem? Definitely freaked me out cuz it was like clockwork, and the thing is, i already do add extra sodium to my meals on carb day to help with the absorption, im just wondering how much sodium i should add, my buds are coming down tomorrow for the show and i dont want them to pass out from my rancid gas!!! 

I found this on this site 

http://www.news-journal.com/health/a...ureticscl.html


Depletions 


Chloride; Sodium 

Because of the wide availability of sodium in dietary sources, deficiency is very uncommon. In the rare instances where it does occur, depleted levels have been associated with GAS, nausea and vomiting, headache, memory impairment, diminished attention, muscle weakness, heart palpitations, lethargy, and confusion. Extreme cases can cause stupor, seizures, and possibly coma. The development of symptoms depends in large part on the rate of the loss of sodium.


thanks guys...

----------


## RailZ

> Ok guys just sittin around kinda bored..heres a quick pic from today, im finally starting to dry up and lose the water...i got a full day of carbin up and shit loading tomorrow with snickerdoodle cookies, chocolate bars, fritos, and donuts!!! cant wait, its almost show time!!!


Looking great bro!! Keep it up, All the best tommorow!!! Sucks I gotta wait another week to get my show over with..lol

----------


## Random

Thanks RailZ, yea that last week is brutal on the mind! stay with it man....

----------


## FranKieC

> Ok guys just sittin around kinda bored..heres a quick pic from today, im finally starting to dry up and lose the water...i got a full day of carbin up and shit loading tomorrow with snickerdoodle cookies, chocolate bars, fritos, and donuts!!! cant wait, its almost show time!!!



Starting to look dry as hell... great job

----------


## mwolffey

your abs look amazing bro...have fun shitloading...i know that you are probably looking foreward to it, as would i...almost there bro, get ready to bring home the 1st place trophy

----------


## *Alex*

looking very lean and dry.very nice abs. good luck tomorrow, i'll be on tomorrow night for updates on the competion.

----------


## RailZ

Well today is ur day..give us a update when you can bro!

----------


## doctorherb

Well?????????

----------


## Random

Hey Guys sorry for the delay! I got TONS of info as well as the carb-load play by play, mistakes, what i learned etc, ill continue to post as much as possible in an aid for anyone else competing, it was a great time and great show! i came in my best shape ever and was very dry but not full enough, i wont be on much this wk but ill continue to post thoughts etc as well as many pictures, and im gonna get some thank yous up here too, thanks again guys for all the support and knowledge, i got 3rd in the first contest that day, and 4th in a larger contest that day as well....later guys

----------


## RailZ

> Hey Guys sorry for the delay! I got TONS of info as well as the carb-load play by play, mistakes, what i learned etc, ill continue to post as much as possible in an aid for anyone else competing, it was a great time and great show! i came in my best shape ever and was very dry but not full enough, i wont be on much this wk but ill continue to post thoughts etc as well as many pictures, and im gonna get some thank yous up here too, thanks again guys for all the support and knowledge, i got 3rd in the first contest that day, and 4th in a larger contest that day as well....later guys


good job bro, well tell us what u did..ur mistakes and everything..maybe someone can pinpoint something that went wrong or what u did right..etc.

----------


## Random

I wanted to send some special Thank yous to a couple people on the board who helped my during this years contest prep, and along with everyone who kept my focused and gave some great compliments to keep me strong on this diet....Speical thanks goes out to Narkissos, who i bombarded with questions! he helped my revise my dieting strategies as well as advice in general, thanks alot man, it definitely helped! Stayinstacked, thanks alot man! Doctorherb, thanks man, my color looked pretty good on show day!! Mwolfey,Vitor, thanks for all the help man! Bajanbastard, thanks man for the knowledge! Ment1, thanks alot man for helping out with everything and keeping me focused, Webb, dude thanks for the help man!, MikeXXL,Carlos, IBD,Getnjakked, thanks alot for the help and support! Im sure theres some people im forgetting, but seriously thanks everyone for all the support, the whole food worked out much better this time too, i got plenty of stuff to comment on as well as pics from depleting, carbing up, and the show...stay tuned...

----------


## FranKieC

Good Job brother..Just build off of what you have and you will be golden!

----------


## Random

Ok, lets see, where to start...first of all, this was my first time using chemical to prepare for a show, along with diuretics, with that in mind id like to stress the importance of unwated side effects from diuretics like the one that i experienced from wed through saturday...and that was ungodly, un-natural gas like none other, every 5 minutes all day every day! I will never touch aldactone again! Since aldactone depletes sodium so much the lack of it in my system made my stomach feel bad 2-3 minutes after Every single meal, followed by gas that could NOT be controlled by any amount of GasX, Maalox, or anything else, and to add sodium too my diet to try and compensate for the loss was too risky at this point in the final phase...

Depletions 


Chloride; Sodium 

Because of the wide availability of sodium in dietary sources, deficiency is very uncommon. In the rare instances where it does occur, depleted levels have been associated with GAS, nausea and vomiting, headache, memory impairment, diminished attention, muscle weakness, heart palpitations, lethargy, and confusion. Extreme cases can cause stupor, seizures, and possibly coma. The development of symptoms depends in large part on the rate of the loss of sodium.

----------


## Random

Hey Thanks alot Frankie! Im hitting the gym hard tomorrow!

----------


## Random

Hmm 2nd, well its debatable as to whether or not id consider this a mistake or not but i did cut my water completely on Thursday night which is what Webb suggested, however i know that is why i came in so dry and much better than i ever thought i could come in at...

however it was so hot and humid the whole week here that i should have started carbing up on monday, thats how flat and depleted i was by show time! i lost 16-17 pounds in the last 40 hours prior to competition! Crazy! I had to try and compensate for the loss by eating about 1000g of carbs on friday night, which was awful by the way...more on that later too, i will post my exact carb-up for the 3 days too..

----------


## FranKieC

> Hey Thanks alot Frankie! Im hitting the gym hard tomorrow!


Welcome Bro.. You did a great job! now you know what needs to be done. You have a great physique you should be proud.

----------


## Random

Thanks alot man! Yea i only dieted for 8 wks for this show because of a time frame this year, however i know that if i had 12 wks i would have won the show....next year ill come back bigger, better, and smarter with more experience!

----------


## FranKieC

> Thanks alot man! Yea i only dieted for 8 wks for this show because of a time frame this year, however i know that if i had 12 wks i would have won the show....next year ill come back bigger, better, and smarter with more experience!


That's what it's all about.

----------


## mwolffey

good job bro...for 8 weeks, not bad at all....you WILL take home 1st your next comp bro...its all a learning experience, im definatly still learning and so are you...its all up to improving over your last show and you definatly will bro.good luck my man
-Mike

----------


## Random

Thanks again Mwolffey! Yea man im training for first this time, i cant wait, i got a year to prepare...and im hungry.

----------


## Random

OK guys im gonna start posting the play-by-play on the carb up for the week... 

well first off, i started using Aldactone on monday 25mg
Tuesday i used 50mg
Wed 75mg
Thur 75mg
Friday100mg
Sat 100mg

The thing here was that it was so dam hot and humid that i was already a little dehydrated when it began, along with that, since i had no experience with aldactone or any diuretic for that matter i didnt know how it would affect my carb up either. Realistically with the conditions present, i should have started carbing up on monday. Not sure which scale was true that day but judging by my scale only, from wed night to saturday morning, i dropped between 15-17lb no joke!!!!!! Thats how depleted i was and dehydrated from sweating all day in this heat and humidity. And to top it all off, our air conditioning unit broke on saturday the day of the show, and had been turning on and off previously a couple days before....

----------


## Random

Heres how i carbed up on wednesday

Meal 1 grits, veggie pasta

Meal 2 Steak

Meal 3 Steak and rice

Meal 4 Veggie pasta

Meal 5 beef with zucchinni

Meal 6 rice

Meal 7 Steak with zucchinni

Meal 8 steak with rice

total carbs were 306g

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Could you outline real quick your finally 10 days before the show....carb deplete/load , sodium and water etc etc....
I am thinking of doing my first show in the near future and want some different point of views.
thanks.

----------


## Random

Now heres what possibly could be a mistake, even though i woke up thursday pretty full and very vascular (from the increased water intake)

i increased my water to 1.5 gallons on monday

tues-2 gal of water
wed 3 gal of water
thur 1.2 gal of water

some people said i was drinking too much water but the thing is, in the heat and humidity if i didnt, i think i would have been very dehydrated and not been able to properly finish the carb load....at the end of the day, i eneded up cutting my water on thursday night at 8pm.....

some say this is too early, and yes it Certainly did affect my carb up however i know that i came in my best condition and fairly dry because i cut it so early, the downside was that i was pretty flat, although i didnt experience any cramping at all.

----------


## Random

Heres where distaster struck, on Thursday...

I ate the same stuff however by night-time i was still flat as hell and i had to compensate by eating over 1000grams of carbs to try and fill out, which only worked moderately...

I ate the same plan as wednesday except for: i added an extra 400 grams of carbs in the form of rice (long grain and brown) and i started the fat load early nearing the end of the night since i was so behind....i had 3 donuts from Krispy Kreme, which i will NEVER do again! I was fine for about 30-40 minutes then it hit me! Extreme bloating and gut rot...i felt awful, just awful...i tried to sleep it off and it didnt work, the night before i ended up getting maybe an hour of sleep, and i was desperate to be full in the morning, so at 3am i got up and decided to try and eat some cleaner carbs in the form of flavored oatmeal. I had one which tasted amazing (banana nut) then i figured since its not that high in sugar i could have 2-3 more and i was oh so wrong! It was worse than the donuts! i felt the worst ever! Somehow by the grace of God, my stomach went down and i was able to wake up fairly sharp, however the downside to that was that i could not eat anything without gagging, so i took a gamble that worked good enough, i had 6 tablespoons of Glycerol with some flavored water and that was all i had before prejudging, Nothing else, i simply couldnt stomach anything else....be back later, to update this guys....

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

How about carb deplete and load what days and how many grams?
I see that you did a "shit" load right before the show.....do you think you would have been better off going with all clean carbs for the load?

----------


## mwolffey

> Heres where distaster struck, on Thursday...
> 
> I ate the same stuff however by night-time i was still flat as hell and i had to compensate by eating over 1000grams of carbs to try and fill out, which only worked moderately...
> 
> I ate the same plan as wednesday except for: i added an extra 400 grams of carbs in the form of rice (long grain and brown) and i started the fat load early nearing the end of the night since i was so behind....i had 3 donuts from Krispy Kreme, which i will NEVER do again! I was fine for about 30-40 minutes then it hit me! Extreme bloating and gut rot...i felt awful, just awful...i tried to sleep it off and it didnt work, the night before i ended up getting maybe an hour of sleep, and i was desperate to be full in the morning, so at 3am i got up and decided to try and eat some cleaner carbs in the form of flavored oatmeal. I had one which tasted amazing (banana nut) then i figured since its not that high in sugar i could have 2-3 more and i was oh so wrong! It was worse than the donuts! i felt the worst ever! Somehow by the grace of God, my stomach went down and i was able to wake up fairly sharp, however the downside to that was that i could not eat anything without gagging, so i took a gamble that worked good enough, i had 6 tablespoons of Glycerol with some flavored water and that was all i had before prejudging, Nothing else, i simply couldnt stomach anything else....be back later, to update this guys....




you feeling like crap was definatly from the Aldactone...i get the same way bro, from now on i use dyazide...its the only thing that does not f with my ass. I wont touch lasix for this reason as well...too dangerous imo. But for some reason with dyazide i can $hit load with no prob..its all a learning experience capt...

----------


## Random

> How about carb deplete and load what days and how many grams?
> I see that you did a "shit" load right before the show.....do you think you would have been better off going with all clean carbs for the load?


I didnt really deplete that much, i stayed at my base carbs which were 140-150grams per day, and no i will Never do a shitload again, my body has changed on me and wont allow it! I have barely eaten any junk food since ive been done from the comp...too scared, im easing into my diet again, training was pretty good today though...had some chicken fried rice today, yesterday i had some teddy grahams which were dam good! and tomorrow im getting some cheesecake, other than that, ive stayed with my same meal plan consisting of pasta, rice, and some chicken.....

----------


## Random

> you feeling like crap was definatly from the Aldactone...i get the same way bro, from now on i use dyazide...its the only thing that does not f with my ass. I wont touch lasix for this reason as well...too dangerous imo. But for some reason with dyazide i can $hit load with no prob..its all a learning experience capt...


Yea Bro, ill never touch aldactone again, with the sodium deficiency and no experience, even after i Cut my water i wasnt sure if i could add a significant amount of sodium to stop the issues...can anyone answer this? Are you supposed to add sodium to keep your system normal and help with the carb load?

----------


## Random

OK guys, to conclude the Carb up Phase, the day of the show (as bad as it sounds) the only thing i had the WHOLE day was 1/4 chicken breast, after prejuding! After the episodes from the night before i couldnt stomach anything or even think about putting anything in my mouth without the aid of water to get it down....i had 2 jolly ranchers just to keep my mouth from drying out....some how though, i was still able to get an okay pump from the Niacin, overall i was very flat, but i was conditioned, and my legs came in sharper for the night show too...ill get pics up soon gentlemen....

----------


## spound

> Yea Bro, ill never touch aldactone again, with the sodium deficiency and no experience, even after i Cut my water i wasnt sure if i could add a significant amount of sodium to stop the issues...can anyone answer this? *Are you supposed to add sodium to keep your system normal and help with the carb load*?


YES! IN order for those carbs to be transported to the muscle they need two things (A) Water (there is a fine line for how much) (B) sodium without sodium you will be flat as a pancake. In essence, a shitload is: sodium, fat, & shitty carbs (mixture of sugary and starchy ones)

----------


## *Alex*

looking good man, i cant belive you didnt win. do you have the line up pix>????

----------


## Random

Thanks Alex! the line-up pics came out pretty fuzzy, im waiting for prints from the photographer...im not worried tho, im coming back next year stronger.....hitting the gym real hard already, and its goin great! im up about 15 lbs and feeling great too...

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I love that one pic where the other 2 guys are staring at your quads saying----UH OH...I knew I shoulda done more leg work!!! haha.... bro--you look great...AWESOME JOB. arms-BIG quads-BIG torso-LEAN chest & traps could be swole up more..but goddamit...I would love to look like that!!!! MAD PROPS BRUTHA

----------


## Random

GetnJakked....Dude, thanks alot man! youve been Very supportive and its kept me going strong! U ever need any help im a PM away, thanks again man!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

its all good bro....I plan on being here for a long time to come so we're in it together.. I havent doen a show personally but my bro(25) & my pops-YES POPS(53yrs old) has done 2 as well. I know what goes into it & you got it down bro...congrats. I love your attitude CAPT..

----------


## Random

Thanks again Getnjakked! hopefully youll do a show soon! Its a blast man, really brings out the best in ya! take care man...

----------


## Random

Another point guys, next year i will be using dyazide most likely, along with that i kinda wish i woulda kept some var in like my original plan, but using letro plus the var i really felt my cholesterol would have taken a big hit so i opted not to, other than that everything went fairly well, i could have carbed up better but it was a great experience and it made me stronger and with more desire to win next year, ill continue to eat clean from here on out and prepare for next show, if anyone has any contest questions dont hesitate to pm me, thanks guys...ill get some pics from 3-4 days after the show up soon too...

----------


## abokeef

> I love that one pic where the other 2 guys are staring at your quads saying----UH OH...I knew I shoulda done more leg work!!! haha.... bro--you look great...AWESOME JOB. arms-BIG quads-BIG torso-LEAN chest & traps could be swole up more..but goddamit...I would love to look like that!!!! MAD PROPS BRUTHA


Ditto.. One of them I think the gyno is popping out of his nipples. lol 
you looked awesome. GL for you next show...

----------


## Random

Abokeef, Hey thanks man! yea i wish there was another show nearby soon! i cant wait to compete next year!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

188 looks good on you bro!! perfect i'd say!!!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Now Thats A Sweet Pic....

----------


## Carlos_E

Nice post show picts.

----------


## Random

Thanks Carlos! im getting some pictures from the professional photographer within 4 wks, ill scan em and post em too...

----------


## JohnboyF

CD, 

Holy shit man..... your weren't lieing  :LOL: 

amazing bro... I really like the back double bi on the knees.. FARK!!
Arms are impressive as always!!!


Just a reminder guys:* His prep was a week after his wedding!!!*  :Thumps Up: 

side note* when is the avy pic from? BACK IS chizeled with detail in that pic man!!
also where are the natty pics..

and this year you added some damn size man your taking top prize!

----------


## Random

> His prep was a week after his wedding!!!


Thats true! thanks for the bump Faiz!!!

man if i had 4 more wks! it would have been over!

Avy is from my 1st show 100% natty, taken almost 4 years ago.... thanks for the support man, ill talk to you soon!

CD

----------


## JohnboyF

Bump.....Great pics!!!

Just a reminder guys:* His prep was a week after his wedding!!!*  :Thumps Up: 

How about a new thread bro for your up coming contest....? with off-season pics!

----------


## Random

Haha ill get a thread up here soon man...i still got some time..

----------

